# St. Augustine / St. John’s County, FL - Insights



## Son Jester (May 24, 2020)

Hey all,

My wife and I are looking to relocate to this part of Florida from Indiana later this year.  We have family there so we’ve visited multiple times but we are trying to make as an informed decision about where to buy / build in the area.  What’s life like?  Cost of living? Social life? Shopping? Traffic?  General acceptance of new residents?

We just want to know as much as possible to be as prepared as we can.  We were planning on coming down in April to really check out communities to get a “ feel “ for the area but had to postpone due to Covid.  Now trying to figure out when to arrange our visit so we can see the a somewhat “ normal” setting.   Thanks ahead of time for any insights you wish to share.


----------



## Manatee (May 25, 2020)

We lived for 1 year in Jacksonville"s south side.  I found that the summer was not much different from where we had lived in the Tampa Bay area.
The winter was noticeably cooler.  That was in 1976, so we are not current on other aspects of the area.


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2020)

The "downtown" St. Augustine area is heavy on tourist traffic.


----------



## Marcella (May 27, 2020)

I lived "down the road" in Palm Coast which is quieter. We didn't really like Florida. It exacerbated my allergenic asthma, it's hot, and there are a lot of bugs!


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

They have destroyed florida.


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

They have literally decimated their states with indigents ,welfare and crime and now Florida will be just like what they left.
*More than 300,000 new residents are moving to Florida every year*
*Posted By The News Service of Florida on Fri, Jul 26, 2019 at 11:28 am*


----------



## Tabby Ann (May 27, 2020)

Manatee said:


> We lived for 1 year in Jacksonville"s south side.  I found that the summer was not much different from where we had lived in the Tampa Bay area.
> The winter was noticeably cooler.  That was in 1976, so we are not current on other aspects of the area.


How do you get your location printed just below your avatar like you have where it says "Location: Florida"


----------



## Manatee (May 27, 2020)

Just filled out the profile page.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2020)

Manatee said:


> Just filled out the profile page.


----------



## Matrix (May 28, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> How do you get your location printed just below your avatar like you have where it says "Location: Florida"


Click on your avatar at the top and select "Account Details".


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> They have literally decimated their states with indigents ,welfare and crime and now Florida will be just like what they left.
> *More than 300,000 new residents are moving to Florida every year*
> *Posted By The News Service of Florida on Fri, Jul 26, 2019 at 11:28 am*


Same thing happening here, too many people moving in.  Driving prices up, insanely crowed.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Same thing happening here, too many people moving in.  Driving prices up, insanely crowed.



Its insane alright. I can remember just 4 decades ago Florida was beautiful .A fishermans paradise, nice beaches and safe place to live, none of that now!If thats not bad enough ,hurricanes devastaions. 
 No its not a good place to live at all.


----------

